# Changed things up a bit..... working on a stronger shot.



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

The past year I felt my spot shooting wasnt as "tight" as it should be. Yeah I could shoot well enough, but always thought there was opportunities in 3D where I just kind of blew the shot, and missed a 12 I figured I shouldnt have.

I reflected and realized it came from a little bit of lack of concentration. I always attributed this to say on a 5 spot. My groups werent what they should be compared to having a small dot placed in the middle to focus on. I just kind of let my mind wander, which let my sight pin wander a little too far.

I began a 10 yard spot game to work on concentration and execution. But Im also focusing on being a little stronger in the back tension, and a little more solid with my abs etc (as well hidden as they are)

It "seems" to have paid off in short term, but at times I feel just changing anything up shows on the plus side for a little while. Last night I shot the 60 arrows and was inside out at 10 yards 59 times. With most of them on or hitting the X very solidly. I have no idea how that will relate to 20 yard game. But Im hoping to solidly be mid 50s this winter in X count.

But one thing I noticed Im wearing out a little faster.. Mind you Im shooting this 60 arrow game with full 3D set up at 64 lbs, and being hunting season I havent really been shooting as much. Im hoping the stronger shot sequence is working out and helping and shortly the muscles will build up.

I have actually even began to see the spot game as fun, and a new challenge. Before I hated it, because I felt too weak to stay focused the entire time. Weak mentally...big ol 5 ring and I would float too much in it, and not care.

A friend finally said just pick a spot and stare it down, if your pin is not settled on that spot abandon the shot and start over. This makes complete sense, even on a 3D target I would find myself just being lazy and putting it in the 10 ring and being happy. But this cost me too many points too many times.

So dammit....Im going to be a strong shooter from now on!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

One thing to consider on conditioning. Typically we shoot practice rounds faster than we do actual competition. This is especially true when there are enough people shooting for two lines. If you can maintain good form and concentration for 60 practice arrows, you likely won't have much trouble with 60 competition arrows. Even the strongest, best conditioned archer should give their muscles at least 20 seconds to recover after every shot. 

For me, my 10 yard scores don't relate well to my 20 yard scores. This is especially true if the 20 yard is in competition. I've yet to learn to treat the added yardage no differently. It's a failing that I'm working on. Hopefully, you will be able to do better than me.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Work on those changes on the bail not while shooting your ten yard program.Ingrain those changes on the bail and then your free to have total concentration on the aim.Good Luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Work on those changes on the bail not while shooting your ten yard program.Ingrain those changes on the bail and then your free to have total concentration on the aim.I disagree with letting down if the pin is not steady let it float.Trying to hold the pin steady is going to lead to panic,burn a hole in the spot you want to hit with your mind and hold it there until the arrow hits. If the pin drops out it doesnt matter if your mind never wavers.TOTAL COMPLETE FOCUS. TRY IT ITS EXHAUSTING BUT INGRAIN THAT FEELING OF COMPLETE 1000% FOCUS ON THE SPOT NOT PIN!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Are you doing the 10 yard thing and then walking back a few yards, shooting your game and keeping going until you hit 20 yards? I've heard this works good if you take it a couple yards at a time and don't move back until you shoot perfectly at each distance. I started it but didn't complete it (which I should).


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Well....probably not. Winter approaching here in Wisconsin ....and my garage not quite 60 ft....lol

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

Great advice from come and take it.........................very nice


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Excellent!!

What put you over the top?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

So far just appears to be a confidence, and focus issue.

However I didn't add, thats still 10 yds.....That wasn't my best 10 yard game, just my most current. I have had one that was almost one hole in each. I have not missed an X since I started at 10 yards yet with this new procedure.

Im in the middle of the rut now so trying to shoot a little every other day but next week I will be hunting hard.

That program for the phone is called X count, and free. Saves them all but sometimes real hard to get your X in the right spot....with fat fingers.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Well have not been able to stick with much shooting as i been hunting a lot.
last night i shot 299-51x

Tonight 300-54x i know a few of the misses, just held onto shot too long.

This was my 4rth scored spot shoot since 97 or 978


----------

